# Clear Bottle Stoppers - Finishing?



## randyrls (Jun 28, 2014)

I got a few bottle stoppers from Woodcraft.  These are clear with layers of other colors in them.
I figure I need to polish / finish the base of the stopper, but do I need to do anything to the threads?  I was thinking of painting the threads a matching color.


----------

